# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Видеорегистратор 16-канальный

## Vlad_kik

Видеорегистратор 16-канальный Ever Fokus модель EDVR16D3 в отличном состоянии, использовался очень редко, производитель Тайвань.Очень надежный. Все характеристики в интернете. Находится р-н Южного рынка. Цена 6000 грн.

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## gtnh1971

не в обиду, цена завышена. https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/video-registrator-everfocus-edvr16d3-v-hdd-320gb-usb-mysh-16kanalnyy-IDyvU4I.html

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап  торг

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап торг

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап 5000 грн

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап торг

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## andriano2010

цена такому барахлу не более 1000 гривен, так как для аналоговых камер.
Для ип камер регистратор стоит всего 1000+ гривен

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап 3500

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап 2500

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап 2000 грн

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап торг

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап 1500

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап 1200

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап 1000 грн

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап торг

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап есть 3 шт разные

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------

